# Sharkathon!



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

Dont' forget, if you are planning on fishing @ Sharkathon; registration is this Wednesday evening @ 8pm. Servers tend to get overwhelmed, just keep trying. My guess is a new record for time it takes to sell out, so be on there early.

Shawn

FYI - WHO IS PLANNING ON ATTENDING?


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

One year i'll make it down there! Until then i'm rootin for team shoal patrol! Good luck to everyone! Whoever wins this tournament will really have to earn it.


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

Quit makin' babies & you can go!!!:an6: 
We will save you a spot next year!:cheers:


----------



## justinn (Apr 8, 2011)

Any clue what the fee is this year for mens and womens? I've been looking all over for it.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

I plan on it but work my get in the way. You gotta watch out who you hang out with at Sharkathon. A lot of the guys try to get you drunk to throw you off your fishing game!

:spineyes: :cheers:


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

justinn said:


> Any clue what the fee is this year for mens and womens? I've been looking all over for it.


SHARK - $105
RED - $80
SPECK - $80
LADIES - $55
KIDS - $30

This info is under 2012 rules on Sharkathon.com


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

WHAT said:


> I plan on it but work my get in the way. You gotta watch out who you hang out with at Sharkathon. A lot of the guys try to get you drunk to throw you off your fishing game!
> 
> :spineyes: :cheers:


Thursday night NiQuil shooters will help shorten the long line Friday morning!!!


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Horrible timing for registration for me, not sure if I can swing it.
edit: That's probably good for everyone else though.


----------



## Greatwhite (Mar 28, 2011)

ill likely be there. but Im pretty sure ill just be visiting and hanging out with everyone. not even going to fish it this year.


----------



## Devin 85 (Jul 19, 2012)

ill be there... hope the weather is our favor this year!...been rough the past few!...good luck to everyone joining......


----------



## showtimesharkhunting (Jul 31, 2013)

Ill be there it'll be my first time to fish pins thinking about getting a soft hull zodiac. been thinking about it saltwater is too hard on the skis but especially now since i cant use skis down there


----------



## Devin 85 (Jul 19, 2012)

showtimesharkhunting said:


> Ill be there it'll be my first time to fish pins thinking about getting a soft hull zodiac. been thinking about it saltwater is too hard on the skis but especially now since i cant use skis down there


 plan on paddling it!!!lol


----------



## showtimesharkhunting (Jul 31, 2013)

the rules said you can launch a motorized soft hull inflatable off north and south pins


----------



## showtimesharkhunting (Jul 31, 2013)

oh nevermind just saw the human power rule for the sharkathon


----------



## jeeptex (Jul 28, 2009)

Tickets paid for by 7:57PM!!!! WHOOHOO!!


----------



## waltmeda (Jul 9, 2013)

8:08 for me


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Same here! 8:01


----------



## RedneckFishin (May 21, 2004)

Had 3 to do just got last confirmation


----------



## Devin 85 (Jul 19, 2012)

got em......took a while doing the individual thing.......let the count down begin!!!


----------



## Devin 85 (Jul 19, 2012)

a never ending money pit!!!!.....here it goes!..lol


----------



## Just_Bitten (Aug 3, 2013)

Done!


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

Sold out!!! Women's division still open along with trout red and tarpon

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Greatwhite (Mar 28, 2011)

number one rule of sharkathon:

weather is going to suck.


----------



## TMB (Sep 23, 2012)

A friend logged on at 8:19 and said it was sold out!!! He had his on his Cart and when he was done putting the info to pay it said "sorry sold out"!!! Crazy that at 8:19 that happened. 
So if anyone bought an extra one pls let me know. I'm sure as it gets closer it will be easier to find a spot.


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

Thats a new "sold out" record! It went quick but Team Shoal Patrol is in!
Flat seas, beautiful weather & screaming drags......... yea right!!


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

Shark sold out in 36 minutes



Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------

